# East Coast Possible Storm this weekend?



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

Has anyone else heard any info on the possible storm this coming weekend? It looks like there is a great deal of uncertainty right now and it depends on a few things. Either way I finally pulled one of the snowblowers out to get ready.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

We can hope. Would be nice to take her out. I seem to be right along the area of NY where the Jet dips sharply.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

It's looking like the lake-effect snow machine will be starting up our way on Tuesday into Wednesday, then more widespread later in the week.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Judging from the 14 blowers and throwers in my shop for tune-ups this weekend something must be brewing.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

KennyW in CT said:


> Judging from the 14 blowers and throwers in my shop for tune-ups this weekend something must be brewing.



Git 'er duhn, Kenny!!


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

What's coming your way was here in Crested Butte, CO last night. Lots of big wind with only a dusting. :sad2: Storms seems to be staying North of us so far this winter. Slopes opened over Thanksgiving. Mostly the man made stuff. We need snow. Next 10-15 are forecasted to be dry and warm, though 12 degrees F. this morning. It's a beautiful bluebird day. Hopefully weather pattern will change before Christmas.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Could be a foot of snow for Buffalo and Watertown NY this weekend..
nothing of note for me in Rochester, not yet, but all it will take is a shift in the winds..

'Significant lake-effect' snow coming this week, weekend - The Buffalo News

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Although..Don in Buffalo is saying Rochester could get some Lake Erie snow Wednesday morning!

https://twitter.com/donpaulwkbw

Scot


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

nothing showing for the nyc area till late on the 15th if anyone can trust them that far out


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Could be a foot of snow for Buffalo and Watertown NY this weekend..
> nothing of note for me in Rochester, not yet, but all it will take is a shift in the winds..
> 
> 'Significant lake-effect' snow coming this week, weekend - The Buffalo News
> ...


Was just coming in to say this. We will see what comes of it. NWS in Buffalo seems pretty confident. I'm sort of hoping it reaches my house in Rochester, while being okay if it passes us by this time.


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

fingers crossed! I would sure like to put my HSS1332ATD to work.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

the lake effect snow machine is going to get cranked up here soon plus a couple clippers are coming through so i think the first snow blow will be soon for me.:snow48:


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

Here is what I am seeing currently. Looks like its the same old story, it depends on how it tracks.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

For what its worth right now. This is what I am seeing now. Supposedly another shot on Wednesday...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Buffalo and over to Rochester NY is getting light snow right now, off of Lake Erie.
So far there is 1" in parts of the Buffalo area, and just flurries in Rochester.
Its supposed to run all night though...areas South of Buffalo, and Watertown, could see 12" to 18" over the next few days.

https://www.weather.gov/buf/stormtotalsnow

Scot


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

**** it! I am so eager to put my blower to use and scenario 2 happens SMH


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

The experts are calling for a near miss here, nothing. Next chance is Tuesday the 12th, we'll see probably won't be much.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

looks like it fully miss north west nj, figures now that every machine is ready to move


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

sr73087 said:


> For what its worth right now. This is what I am seeing now. Supposedly another shot on Wednesday...


Cannot see your images

Sayonara Photobucket


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

The other day we had rain which turned to about 1" of snow, then it got cold. Given what we've gotten, wish it would warm up and I'd get the convertible out and play with that instead. :devil:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

HCBPH said:


> The other day we had rain which turned to about 1" of snow, then it got cold. Given what we've gotten, wish it would warm up and I'd get the convertible out and play with that instead. :devil:


how about a ride in a backdraft cobra? sure would nice to run it's 496 inch fe for a few miles


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like they have upped the storm total to 3-5 " around my way.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, the local people are suggesting 3" to 6" tomorrow. 32F while the snow is falling. More expected mid-week


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

Yea I went from a complete miss pretty much yesterday morning to 4-6" last night. Rushing to get the leaves up, these oaks drop their leaves so late.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Yup, a measureable/blowable snow fall in the greater Boston area forecasted for Saturday . . . 3-5" . . . maybe a bit more in the evening. I was going to try to pick up another parts/repair blower on Saturday, but that may have to wait.

Of the 3 machines that I have right now, only the Troy-bilt 2410 is use-able. The Toro 521 is in need of an impeller bearing, and hopefully it arrives today. The 3521 is in pieces in the garage.

I feel so unprepared having only 1 operational snow blower


----------



## alylea (Nov 21, 2017)

Hudson Valley Weather - The Most Accurate Weather Source in the Valley

The most accurate for NY Hudson Valley maps in link.

Preliminary Snowfall Forecast : Saturday

December 8, 2017 at 10:07 am 
Posted by: Bill Potter Leave a Comment

Our 1st accumulating snowfall of the season appears on the way for Saturday across the Hudson Valley. A coastal storm will develop of shore, and move northeastward on Saturday.

Timing:…
– Snow begins between 10am and 2pm from south to north
– Snow falls steadiest from 12pm to 8pm
– Snow tapers off 10pm to 4am from SW to NE

Accumulation:
– Zones 1, 2, 5 & 6 (Catskills/Highlands): Coating to 3″
– Zones 3, 4, 7, 8 & 9 (Hudson Valley): 3″ to 6″

Impacts:
– Snow covered and icy roads
– Hazardous travel, reduced visibility
– 1st snow of the season


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

sr73087 said:


> Rushing to get the leaves up, these oaks drop their leaves so late.


 
Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I had the entire property cleaned up last weeekend and it's a huge mess again after the big wind a couple nights ago :icon_cussing_black: A few of our oaks are bare, a few still have half their leaves. The red maples don't appear to have dropped a single leaf yet lain:


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Yea they changed my location to 3-6" as well. Hopefully its on the 6" side. Cant wait to use my new toy!!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

okay now we're talking


https://weather.com/maps/24hoursnowfallestimate


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

When I went to bed last night they were only forecasting a dusting to 2" for our area. I see now that it could be as much as 5". If it turns out to be anything like the last time they forecast 5" we'll probably end up with nothing but wet roads.

Neighbor had his older Ariens Compact 24 out and checking it over a little while ago. I checked my SB out last month so it should be ready to go. I did get some fresh gas today just in case. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Here us the NOAA snow forecast picture for the Boston/MA area . . .


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

sr73087 said:


> Yea I went from a complete miss pretty much yesterday morning to 4-6" last night. Rushing to get the leaves up, these oaks drop their leaves so late.


It wasn't till the storm of tuesday night that the leaves finally let go.
Might do some leaf work in the A.M. weather permitting.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

tpenfield said:


> Here us the NOAA snow forecast picture for the Boston/MA area . . .
> 
> View attachment 117162


That's enough to get the blower out.
Didn't think we would get that much.


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

It's "Winter Storm Benji" according to wather.com. calling 3-5" for now in SE Pa. (northwest of phila.)


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> The other day we had rain which turned to about 1" of snow, then it got cold. Given what we've gotten, wish it would warm up and I'd get the convertible out and play with that instead. :devil:


My Vert Won't see Daylight Until April....


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Noticed it wasn't around last time I stopped by Jack. Got that blower done and delivered just in time yesterday. Thanks for the bucket. Came out nice. No snow sticking to pavement yet. Est about 6 inches in most northwest part of RI. Fine tuning my machine now. I'm always working on flips or customers repair, my machine always ends up last minute.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Jackmels said:


> My Vert Won't see Daylight Until April....


 
Nor will mine till the streets are clear of snow and salt. I will say I've gotten it out in December and February when those conditions were met. Same conditions apply to the T-Bird as the Vette, if it's not nice out they stay garaged.


PS Nice 55!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

The air was very still yesterday during this event . I think we are around 7" - 8". I'll measure later.


Had a tough time getting the small machine started yesterday. I had put my hearing protection ear muffs on and couldn't hear whether the primer button was actually squirting, and it wasn't. Something must have plugged it up and I was pulling and pulling and pulling with no result. After 5 mins of trying, I realized I was wasn't smelling any gas at all. I took off the ear muffs and knew there was an issue with the primer bulb. I gave the primer a couple of aggressive pushes and heard something break loose and then it started working - - machine fired right up. 


Snow was wet/heavy, we were right around freezing most of the day. As soon as the sun went down, temps dropped a couple degrees and the snow rate seemed to pick up.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

We got right around 7" in Newburyport so that NOAA forecast was pretty good this time. Let's hope their got their model working perfectly.


----------



## luteplayers (Feb 11, 2017)

We got 6" here in North Waterboro Maine. I finally got to use my 24 Platinum SHO EFI. I brought it home September and started it up to make sure everything was good, covered it and waited for snow. We left the house yesterday to get the Christmas shopping done before my wife's surgery Monday. I thought to myself, I probably should charge that EFI battery but didn't. When the storm ended I went out to start it and of course the battery was dead. 

Put the charger on it for an hour and it started right up. I like the size, it replaced a 30" Troy Bilt. I have the poly shoes on it, and had no problems with the auto steering. The EOD pile was barely noticed, and as I have a vacant lot across the street I just blew it over there. That is going to help with the huge banks I used to get throwing it to the sides of the driveway. The ease of controlling the chute was a pleasure compared to the Troy Bilt I was always fighting with. I liked the ease off being able to throttle down with the knob to move the cars too. Can't wait for a deep snow to really test it.


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

We got 3" to 4" inches here, but nothing needed to be cleaned up off the driveway, streets, or sidewalks as the surface temperature was warm enough that they stayed clear for the most part. Roads had all be treated on Thursday and the VDOT kept the roads and intersections sanded and covered with chemicals as needed. 

This morning, however, was interesting on the roads and parking lots as it got well down into the 20s so there was lots of ice and black ice around.


----------



## outrag1 (Feb 10, 2017)

luteplayers said:


> We got 6" here in North Waterboro Maine. I finally got to use my 24 Platinum SHO EFI. I brought it home September and started it up to make sure everything was good, covered it and waited for snow. We left the house yesterday to get the Christmas shopping done before my wife's surgery Monday. I thought to myself, I probably should charge that EFI battery but didn't. When the storm ended I went out to start it and of course the battery was dead.
> 
> Put the charger on it for an hour and it started right up. I like the size, it replaced a 30" Troy Bilt. I have the poly shoes on it, and had no problems with the auto steering. The EOD pile was barely noticed, and as I have a vacant lot across the street I just blew it over there. That is going to help with the huge banks I used to get throwing it to the sides of the driveway. The ease of controlling the chute was a pleasure compared to the Troy Bilt I was always fighting with. I liked the ease off being able to throttle down with the knob to move the cars too. Can't wait for a deep snow to really test it.


I don't have the EFI version but new platinum 24 last Jan and you will love it in the deep, heavy stuff. In fact, I thought mine performed average for most of it today because it was only 6 inches or so, but if you hit a pile, it revs up and kicks A$$. In some of the deep stuff last year, it would throw it a mile. I love the more compact design with huge muscle behind it.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Looks like Rochester NY will get into the game tomorrow and Wednesday. 9 to 14 inches of drifting and blowing snow are forecast as of now. We will see...

Tested out the Predatoro on a few inches of snow from last night. With a tall chute it was effortlessly tossing it 10 feet. This bodes well for reducing the giant pillars that the Ariens left at EOD when faced with a lot of snow.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

sciphi said:


> Looks like Rochester NY will get into the game tomorrow and Wednesday. 9 to 14 inches of drifting and blowing snow are forecast as of now. We will see...
> 
> Tested out the Predatoro on a few inches of snow from last night. With a tall chute it was effortlessly tossing it 10 feet. This bodes well for reducing the giant pillars that the Ariens left at EOD when faced with a lot of snow.



Where/what model did you source the tall chute for your Predatoro?

interested in seeing pics of it as I desire to put one on my late 70's 5/24

I have no clue what fits
.
.


----------

